

Why Windows (Phone)? - mwsherman
http://spillwaybrain.wordpress.com/2011/11/10/why-windows/

======
rbanffy
What demographic is this trying to reach?

~~~
IanDrake
What is the "this" you're referring to? The article?

~~~
rbanffy
Yes.

